# driver linux valables pour osx ?



## digidesigner (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Après des nombreuses heures de recherche sur Internet j'ai trouvé un driver pour mon imprimante USB Konica Minolta 2300W. C'est un driver pour linux. J'ai un fichier gz, un fichier pdd
Est-il valable pour Panther osx ? Comment faire pour l'installer, sachant que dès que je vais dans le panneau de config imprimante, que je vais dans usb,osx ne trouve pas de gestionnaire.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
les drivers sont du code exécutable et non des documents. Donc s'ils sont compilés pour Linux, il n'y a aucune chance que cela marche sur Mas OSX surtout si en plus c'est pour Linux/x86.


----------



## SuperCed (29 Septembre 2005)

D'autre part, même en recompilant, les drivers pour MacOS X n'utilisent pas les API linux ou freeBSD, mais le KPI (ou IOKit et des structures internes au système pour les versions avec tiger).

Donc bref, ça n'a rien à voir, et ça n'a aucune chance de fonctionner.


----------



## Dramis (29 Septembre 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, même en recompilant, les drivers pour MacOS X n'utilisent pas les API linux ou freeBSD, mais le KPI (ou IOKit et des structures internes au système pour les versions avec tiger).
> 
> Donc bref, ça n'a rien à voir, et ça n'a aucune chance de fonctionner.



Ca peut fonctionner, cependant ça demande énormément de boulot, le portage des drivers linux vers darwin ne devrait pas être trop compliqué si le source est disponible, ensuite il faut programmer une couche qui va interfacer les api Apple KPI vers les Api du driver.  

Si tu veux imprimer des trucs dans les 6 prochains mois, tu es mieux d'investir dans une imprimante avec un driver osx!!!


----------



## SuperCed (29 Septembre 2005)

Non, c'est plus complexe que cela, en gros, en général, il faut presque tout réécrire.

Comme tu le dis, même si tu as les sources, c'est un boulot considérable.

Il faut espérer que ton imprimante soit un jour prise en compte par Gimp-print.


----------



## Dramis (29 Septembre 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plus complexe que cela, en gros, en général, il faut presque tout réécrire.
> 
> Comme tu le dis, même si tu as les sources, c'est un boulot considérable.



Aqua n'utilise pas les services d'impression de  darwin?  Ils doivent avoir développer qu'un passerelle entre les deux.  

Sinon, peut-être qu'avec virtual pc il serait possible d'utiliser l'imprimante depuis OSX (partage d'imprimante windows). Mais c'est un peu comme utiliser un canon pour tuer une mouche.

La meilleur solution est d'acheter une nouvelle imprimante et faire tourner la société de consommation!!!


----------



## SuperCed (29 Septembre 2005)

Toutes les applis, si elle veulent imprimer doivent passer par une librairie, qui elle, accède au driver.

Je ne comprends pas ta question concernant Aqua et Darwin.

Aqua, comme une autre appli, utilise une API d'impression.
Je pense que cette librairie d'impression est en effet, fournie avec Darwin.

Quand je disais "même si tu as les sources", je pensais : "même si tu as les sources Linux".

Les drivers Linux sont différents de ceux de MacOS X au niveau de la source.


----------



## digidesigner (29 Septembre 2005)

Ah, j'suis deg.....
Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------

